# Good countertop microwave brands



## AprilSun (Jul 11, 2016)

My microwave is about 20 years old and is trying to die on me. It works sometimes and then it doesn't other times. I'm going to wait as long as I can before I purchase another but I have a feeling, that will not be very long. Has anyone purchased a new countertop in the last several years? If so, what brand would you recommend today?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2016)

I just received my new microwave from Amazon June 2.  So far it like it. 

Kenmore 0.9 cu. ft. Countertop Microwave Stainless Steel 73093
Sold by: Power Core
$97.50

I wanted a smaller unit and the 900 watt was perfect since the 10.6# glass turntable is not too small for my dinner plates.

One small issue- the push button door release is a bit hard to push in for me, so instead of placing it in the corner, I put it flat against the wall so it wouldn't "move" when I pushed it. Works fine.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 11, 2016)

AprilSun said:


> My microwave is about 20 years old and is trying to die on me. It works sometimes and then it doesn't other times. I'm going to wait as long as I can before I purchase another but I have a feeling, that will not be very long. Has anyone purchased a new countertop in the last several years? If so, what brand would you recommend today?



You might want to start your search on the Internet....by comparing consumer reviews, etc.  Here is just one of many sites listed under "Best Microwaves 2016"

https://10rate.com/best-microwave-reviews/


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks Don, I'll check into that. I thought I would be doing my online research while I'm waiting for it to die completely. I know that there won't be one out there that is made as good as this one so that's why I'm asking others. I like to hear it from people who have experienced it first hand. I sometimes wonder about the reviews on the web sites that sell them. They may be showing them all and then again, they may not be. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 12, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> I just received my new microwave from Amazon June 2.  So far it like it.
> 
> Kenmore 0.9 cu. ft. Countertop Microwave Stainless Steel 73093
> Sold by: Power Core
> ...




We bought this same microwave about 4 years ago.   Works fine (if I had my drothers, we wouldn't even have one).   Will say we hate the glass turntable.    Seems as if it becomes unbalanced quiet a bit and is a bear to get it correct.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2016)

Gee Debbie I haven't had this issue yet. Maybe now I'll have something to look forward to, lol.

We only use it for warm ups, oatmeal and popcorn.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 12, 2016)

I like the "Sharp"  products.  I've had mine for several years now and still running 100%.


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 12, 2016)

Falcon said:


> I like the "Sharp"  products.  I've had mine for several years now and still running 100%.



Thanks Falcon. I'll see what I can find!


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm wondering if the problem has got to do with the door. Both times it has messed up, the timer will work but the microwave won't start. The first time it did this, I did something with the door and then it started. I haven't used it for anything but reheating so although it has the years, it doesn't have many miles. Does anyone know if this could be repaired? If so, I wonder if it would still last longer than a new one made today since they don't make them like they used to.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 12, 2016)

AprilSun said:


> I'm wondering if the problem has got to do with the door. ...



Thank you so much!  My microwave quit yesterday and I've been following this thread.  When you said it might be the door, I ran downstairs and checked and sure enough that was the problem.  If I hold the door in tight it works!  

 Now to see if I can figure out how to fix it so I don't have to hold it in.  Fingers crossed...


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 12, 2016)

I have a microwave that is mounted under the cabinets over my stove.  It's about 15 or so years old, but I only use it occasionally -- to heat water for tea, warm something up, etc.  I never really mastered the art of actually cooking anything in there, except baked potatoes and some veggies.


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 13, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Thank you so much!  My microwave quit yesterday and I've been following this thread.  When you said it might be the door, I ran downstairs and checked and sure enough that was the problem.  If I hold the door in tight it works!
> 
> Now to see if I can figure out how to fix it so I don't have to hold it in.  Fingers crossed...



You're welcome! I'm glad it helped! I hope you get it fixed!!!! If you do, let us know if you don't mind.


----------



## Goldfynche (Jul 13, 2016)

I bought a new one just under a year ago. A Kenwood. 900w. All bells and whistles. Microwave, Combi, Grill, Reheat, Defrost. Very efficient. Does everything you'd want one to do.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 13, 2016)

AprilSun said:


> You're welcome! I'm glad it helped! I hope you get it fixed!!!! If you do, let us know if you don't mind.



So far so good.  Mine is an ancient hand-me-down.  It has dials instead of push buttons.  Door has two hooks that latch.  It seemed to be not connecting on the top hook, so I just twisted the door a little and it's working.  Not all that worried about ruining it, but too lazy to go shopping for another one.  Like you say, the new ones don't last.  This one replaced the last "new" one which only last about 3 years.  

Did you check the door on yours?


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 13, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> So far so good.  Mine is an ancient hand-me-down.  It has dials instead of push buttons.  Door has two hooks that latch.  It seemed to be not connecting on the top hook, so I just twisted the door a little and it's working.  Not all that worried about ruining it, but too lazy to go shopping for another one.  Like you say, the new ones don't last.  This one replaced the last "new" one which only last about 3 years.
> 
> Did you check the door on yours?



Not yet. I've been doing laundry so I thought I would in a just a couple hours when I get ready to use it and if it doesn't work then. This way, maybe it will be working when I first try it. And, if it doesn't, that's when I'll check it.

It worked every time! It may have been one of those times that it would have any way but each time I closed the door, I shut it firmly. I didn't slam it but just a firm shut. Now, I just have to wait and see if it does it again but shut the door firmly before each use. Then, time will tell if that will put a new one "on hold". I hope it does!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2016)

Ours isn't new, we've had it for awhile but I have no complaints.  Like Butterfly, I don't really cook in it, just heat things up now and then or defrost.  Mine's a Whirlpool.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 14, 2016)

Some of these "gadgets"  have mini computers in them.  One time my Sharp Carousel  micro oven was acting kinda funny, so I unplugged it and plugged it back in

("rebooted" it), and then it was ok from then on.  Have had NO problems with it since.  Just a thought.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 15, 2016)

Falcon said:


> I like the "Sharp"  products.  I've had mine for several years now and still running 100%.




+1 for Sharp products!


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 3, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Thank you so much!  My microwave quit yesterday and I've been following this thread.  When you said it might be the door, I ran downstairs and checked and sure enough that was the problem.  If I hold the door in tight it works!
> 
> Now to see if I can figure out how to fix it so I don't have to hold it in.  Fingers crossed...



Is your microwave still working? I should have threatened to get rid of mine sooner. Ever since then, it has been working. Now that I've said that, it will probably stop the next time I need it.


----------



## Carla (Sep 3, 2016)

April,
I have had an over the stove mounted KitchenAid microwave for quite a few years. I think it was manufactured in 1997! It still works pretty good though it has on a couple occasions, overcooked a baked potato. I keep waiting for it to quit but it's still going! I had two Kenmores before this one and though they were both old, they still worked when I got rid of them. They were the big older ones--heck, you could have cooked a 20 lb turkey in those! If you do eventually have to replace (and I know I will too) probably any major brand would be fine. I would be lost without one.


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 4, 2016)

Carla said:


> April,
> I have had an over the stove mounted KitchenAid microwave for quite a few years. I think it was manufactured in 1997! It still works pretty good though it has on a couple occasions, overcooked a baked potato. I keep waiting for it to quit but it's still going! I had two Kenmores before this one and though they were both old, they still worked when I got rid of them. They were the big older ones--heck, you could have cooked a 20 lb turkey in those! If you do eventually have to replace (and I know I will too) probably any major brand would be fine. I would be lost without one.



Carla, the one I've got that is temperamental as to when it works and when it doesn't is a Kenmore and it is big. At the time I had started this thread, I had read some of the reviews from people who had purchased several new ones and although there were good reviews some of the bad ones were unnerving. Especially the ones stating that the electrical cords caught on fire in just a short time after they had purchased it. I like to hear from people who has bought a particular model before I purchase it. But, maybe I won't have to get a new one. I hope!


----------

